# Horse won't stand still at mounting block



## Nickyhorse89 (28 June 2016)

Hello All
I've had my new horse now for just over a month. When I bought her she stood fine at the mounting block with no assistance. Since she's moved to the new yard she won't stand. She either swings her bum out or barges forward which can be dangerous for whoever is holding her. I put some of it down to the move and her getting used to everything but now I think it's behavioural.  She's had the full works done now, teeth, feet, back and she's fine. 

Here's what I'm doing now:
I walk her round the arena first, walk up to the block and when she stands she gets a pat, slowly start to pull my stirrups down walk her some more then back to the block but when I move away from her head to the block she either goes sideways or forward. If she goes forward it push her back, if she swings out I circle her round. I repeat this x amount of times until she stands still longer enough for me to get on.

Also she's worse with her tack on (saddle has been checked). I find it easier to make her stand with just her headcollar on. It's nearly impossible when she's in 'work mode'
It's like she's eager to go but she doesn't understand she needs to wait for me first haha. When she eventually stands and I manage to get my foot in the stirrups she's fine. 

I am making progress, before I always need someone to hold her but the last week I've managed on my own. Just wondering if anyone has any tips.

Thank you!! &#9786;

P.s. treats don't work, she just walks with her head on my pocket constantly mouthing for food without thinking of what I'm asking her to do.


----------



## Midlifecrisis (28 June 2016)

She is being cheeky... if she did it once she will do it again. Put aside a good chunk of time and spend it getting on and getting off  until she stands still once more.


----------



## smja (28 June 2016)

Does she know the command 'stand' away from the mounting block? I.e. can you tell her to stand and then walk slightly away, or do you need to keep hold of her at all times? I always teach stand first, so there is no confusion about what's required when a mounting block is added to the picture.

If she was fine before, there's no physical reason, and there hasn't been a bad experience with you getting on, it's likely she's testing out her new owner. In that case, I wouldn't bother faffing about walking around the arena first/walking her in between pulling stirrups down. You need to be firm (not aggressive or anything, just workmanlike) rather than reassuring her like she's a baby that doesn't understand what's happening.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (28 June 2016)

Midlifecrisis said:



			She is being cheeky... if she did it once she will do it again. Put aside a good chunk of time and spend it getting on and getting off  until she stands still once more.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll try that. It's just such a faff to get on that once I'm on I'm reluctant to get off again haha. But I know repetition is the key.


----------



## JillA (28 June 2016)

Train her with reinforcers - whatever she likes, fuss, treats, face rubs. Every time you get her to stand when you want her, reward her, then delay the reward for a slightly longer time so she stands. Then add a name to it - "wait" or "stand" etc. Done it with my opinionated horse and the other day he manoevered himself into place just for his Polo


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (28 June 2016)

I walk her round cause she gets pretty worked up so I try to calm her, though I think sometimes she actually gets more wound up. I'll be more firm with her, I've not let her get away with anything. She's really testing me out, so far had napping, refusal to pick up feet, lifting head so can't put bit in etc. I've not let her get away with any of that but she's really pushing her luck with the mounting block. 
She does stand when I walk away from her (sometimes) but does need more work.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (28 June 2016)

JillA said:



			Train her with reinforcers - whatever she likes, fuss, treats, face rubs. Every time you get her to stand when you want her, reward her, then delay the reward for a slightly longer time so she stands. Then add a name to it - "wait" or "stand" etc. Done it with my opinionated horse and the other day he manoevered himself into place just for his Polo
		
Click to expand...

I'll do some groundwork later. I was doing that with treats but I don't treat anymore as she doesn't focus on what I'm asking her to do just constantly begging for the treats. She was tripping me up trying to climb into my pocket! Does like her neck scratched so that's her reward. Thanks


----------



## FestiveFuzz (28 June 2016)

It sounds like you're faffing around too much. Is there any reason why you choose to walk her around the arena, back to the mounting block to pull stirrups down, walk around some more again and then get on? It could be she's just confused by what you're doing if she's used to her rider just tacking up and hopping on. 

I've just bought a youngster who had only seen a block twice when I went to view her and was a bit fidgety, yet in the 3 weeks we've had her she's learnt to stand quietly until she's asked to walk on. This has been done by being calm and consistent, whilst ensuring she has clear boundaries. This starts with any interactions on the ground for example in the stable I expect her to back up when I enter, move over when I'm doing her feet and I expect her to stand calmly when I go to leave the stable. These same voice aids are then used when ridden.

ETA. wrote this before there were other comments (failed multi-tasking in the office) so apologies for doubling up on advice.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (28 June 2016)

FestiveFuzz said:



			It sounds like you're faffing around too much. Is there any reason why you choose to walk her around the arena, back to the mounting block to pull stirrups down, walk around some more again and then get on? It could be she's just confused by what you're doing if she's used to her rider just tacking up and hopping on. 

I've just bought a youngster who had only seen a block twice when I went to view her and was a bit fidgety, yet in the 3 weeks we've had her she's learnt to stand quietly until she's asked to walk on. This has been done by being calm and consistent, whilst ensuring she has clear boundaries. This starts with any interactions on the ground for example in the stable I expect her to back up when I enter, move over when I'm doing her feet and I expect her to stand calmly when I go to leave the stable. These same voice aids are then used when ridden.
		
Click to expand...

I did try just getting on as I usually would but she wouldn't stand still and barged anyone out the way. I've been instructed to walk her round by my instructor as a means to calm her down as I said she gets in work mode and just wants to go. She has perfect manners in the stable, I can move her around easily and even make her wait to eat while I put her haynet up.


----------



## GoneWithTheWind (6 July 2016)

This sounds very much like the gelding I bought just over 4 months ago, when I tried him he didn't move a muscle until I was mounted.
then first time I rode him at the new yard it took me about 30 minutes to get on he wouldn't stand anywhere and when he did and I had one foot in the stirrup he'd move away, I actually had to get a leg up to get on. 
The next few days I just worked on him standing next to a wall then me standing on each step of the mounting block and stroke him until he felt totally comfortable with me being taller. 
4 months later and I can mount next to a wall without any rein contact and he will stand until I tell him otherwise we are now working on moving him away from the wall and me mounting where ever I chose too (we have varying success, however improving daily.) 
My advice be firm but reward when she's done something correct sometimes horses are cheeky but other times they are telling you something mine was telling me he was more confident next to a solid object rather than in the middle of the school.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (6 July 2016)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I've done more groundwork and we were making progress but have since moved yards we've taken 10 steps back! I'm now getting a professional out to help as mounting is no longer my only issue.


----------



## AdorableAlice (6 July 2016)

Nickyhorse89 said:



			Thanks everyone for your advice. I've done more groundwork and we were making progress but have since moved yards we've taken 10 steps back! I'm now getting a professional out to help as mounting is no longer my only issue.


Click to expand...

Don't despair, you have recognised the problems and have sought help.  You will get there.


----------



## Rollin (6 July 2016)

I don't send our youngsters away for training until I have taught them to stand for a mounting block.  I got fed up with newly backed horses who would not stand still or swung quarters away.

We start them in the arena and walk them between a block and the perimeter fence -  as someone has suggested 'stand' and 'walk on' until they learn to stand quietly.  If she is bargey perhaps have a headcollar and bridle.  Your handler could have a long line attached to the headcollar then they have extra control without being mown down.


----------



## EQUIDAE (7 July 2016)

It's amazing how quickly they develop bad habits. My trainer got on from the ground twice after my boy swung his bum away and it resulted in me having to represent him at the mounting block for 20 minutes until he gave up. It took about 30 tries and 20 minutes but we cracked it again. Next time I will be asking her to make him behave rather than take the easy option - if that means 20 minutes of the schooling session being used to get him to stand still.

Never give up.


----------



## dibbin (7 July 2016)

My gelding went through a really bad phase with this. At one point he took to walking off when I was in mid-air!

I solved the issue by just circling him if he didn't stand when asked. Totally calm, no telling off, just moving off immediately if he shifted. The first time we went round about 9 times. The second time it was 6. He still does it occasionally, but now I generally only need to do 1 circle and then he'll stand. I always make sure he gets a scratch on the shoulder and a "good lad" once I'm in the saddle.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (7 July 2016)

Thank you everyone for your advice. I had someone who expertises in groundwork work with her yesterday and she soon learn some manners! Think she knew he meant business. She's completely different now when on the ground. Actually managed to get on her first time. No barging, no circles, no walking around the arena. I just needed my 'big girl pants' and someone to guide me. I'm sure she still has some tricks up her sleeves for me but feel a lot more prepared now.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (7 July 2016)

dibbin said:



			My gelding went through a really bad phase with this. At one point he took to walking off when I was in mid-air!

I solved the issue by just circling him if he didn't stand when asked. Totally calm, no telling off, just moving off immediately if he shifted. The first time we went round about 9 times. The second time it was 6. He still does it occasionally, but now I generally only need to do 1 circle and then he'll stand. I always make sure he gets a scratch on the shoulder and a "good lad" once I'm in the saddle.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I used to do but didn't seem to be getting through to her. Luckily I've made progress using a pressure headcollar. Not getting ahead of myself! I'm sure she's not through with me yet. Haha


----------



## Abi90 (7 July 2016)

Mine would not stand still for months. Circling didn't help either. Luckily he was quite good at moving forwards and backwards and side to side off pressure so if he walked off or swung his bum out I would just put him where I wanted and asked him to stand. And if he didn't he would be repositioned.

I used to have to do this for half an hour and now he'll walk himself up to the mounting block and wait! It just clicked one day and he realised the sooner he stood still the sooner he got his tea!


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (7 July 2016)

Abi90 said:



			Mine would not stand still for months. Circling didn't help either. Luckily he was quite good at moving forwards and backwards and side to side off pressure so if he walked off or swung his bum out I would just put him where I wanted and asked him to stand. And if he didn't he would be repositioned.

I used to have to do this for half an hour and now he'll walk himself up to the mounting block and wait! It just clicked one day and he realised the sooner he stood still the sooner he got his tea!
		
Click to expand...

Yea, my mare is good at moving in every direction. Could push her backwards, sideways, make her move forward but getting her to stand still was a massive challenge. I had had enough of being run over and squished so she needed to learn how to stand before it got seriously out of hand. She was also trying other methods of getting out of work which she never did before so my methods weren't working hence why I needed help. &#9786;


----------

